# Mirage, A Beautiful Watch...but



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

anyone know if it is possible to get white on black day/date wheels?? then, imho, it would be my idea of perfect (specially the mk 1 or mk 2, with thos luvly lugs!!







)!!


----------

